# In JPopupMenu scrollen



## issDadDadInnernet (26. Feb 2007)

Hallo

ich möchte ein JPopupMenu scrollbar machen. Ich hab dazu eine ScrollPane genommen und einfach geadded aber sehe dann nur ein graues PopupMenu, hat hier jemand eine Idee wie man das lösen könnte?


```
final private JPopupMenu popup = new JPopupMenu();
...
JTextPane txt = new JTextPane(styled);
JScrollPane scroll = new JScrollPane();
scroll.add(txt);
popup.add(scroll);
...
```

cu
Innerned???


----------



## Wildcard (26. Feb 2007)

versuch mal

```
JTextPane txt = new JTextPane(styled);
JScrollPane scroll = new JScrollPane(txt);
popup.add(scroll);
```


----------



## IsDadDadInnerned (26. Feb 2007)

JUHU!!!!

So und jetzt erklärst du mir warum mein Beispiel oben in einem JFrame funktioniert aber nicht im PopupMenu? bitte


----------



## thE_29 (26. Feb 2007)

Wahrscheinlich mehr Glück das es geht..

Da JScrollPane ja auch von Component erbt, kann man ganz normal draufadden!

Will man aber eine view hineinsetzen so muss man es beim Konstruktor mitübergeben oder via setViewportView(..) sagen und nicht via add!!

Dazu hilft immer ein Blick in die API!


----------



## innerned (27. Feb 2007)

VIELEN DANK!


----------

